# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  अपामार्ग

## shriram

*अपामार्ग 
Achyranthes aspera*



*परिचय*
*अपामार्ग अर्थात् जो दोषों का संशोधन करे, 
बढ़ी हुई भूख को शान्त करे, 
दन्त रोगों को हरे और अन्य बहुत से असाध्य रोगों का नाश करे,
 ऐसा दिव्य पौधा भारतवर्ष के शहरों तथा गावों में जंगली अवस्था में सर्वत्र पाया जाता है. 
वर्षा ऋतु में यह विशेषकर पाया जाता है, 
परन्तु कहीं-कहीं पर यह वर्षपर्यन्त भी मिलता है. 
वर्षा की पहली फुहारें पड़ते ही यह अंकुरित होने लगता है. 
शीत-ऋतु में फलता फूलता है तथा ग्रीष्म ऋतु में परिपक्व होकर फलों के साथ पौधा भी सूख जाता है.
 इसके पुष्प हरी गुलाबी कलियों से युक्त तथा बीज चावल सदृश होते हैं, जिन्हें अपामार्ग तंडुल कहते हैं.*

----------


## shriram

*अपां दोषान् मार्जयति संशोधयति इति अपामार्गः ।
 अर्थात् जो दोषों का संशोधन करे, उसे अपामार्ग कहते हैं ।*
*बाह्म-स्वरूप*
*अपामार्ग श्वेत-*
*इसका 30-90 सेमी ऊंचा वर्षायु  अथवा बहुवर्षायु, 
प्राय: काष्ठीय आधारयुक्त शाकीय पौधा होता है. 
इसका काण्ड रक्ताभ बैंगनी वर्ण का होता है.
 इसकी शाखाएं मोटी, धारीदार तथा चतुष्कोणीय होती हैं. 
इसके पत्र विपरीत, 2.5-12.5 सेमी लम्बे होते हैं. 
पत्रों के आकार में विभिन्नता पाई जाती है.
 इसके फल कपड़ों में चिपक जाते हैं तथा हाथ में चुभ जाते हैं.
 इसके बीज रक्ताभ-भूरे वर्ण के, उप बेलनाकार, शीर्ष पर शुण्डित तथा आधार पर गोलाकार होते हैं.
 इसका पुष्पकाल एवं फलकाल अगस्त से नवम्बर तक होता है.*

----------


## shriram

*आयुर्वेदीय गुण-कर्म एवं प्रभाव*

*श्वेत अपामार्ग*

*अपामार्ग कफवातशामक तथा कफ पित्त संशोधक है. 
यह शोथहर, 
वेदना-स्थापक, 
लेखन, 
विषघ्न, 
त्वक्*दोषहर
 और व्रण शोधक तथा शिरोविरेचक है.
 यह रेचन, 
दिपन, 
पाचन, 
पित्तसारक, 
कृमिघ्न, 
रक्त-शोधक, 
रक्तवर्धक, 
शोथहर, 
मूत्रल, 
अश्मरीहर,
 स्वेद्जनन,
 कुष्ठघ्न और कण्डूघ्न है.

अपामार्ग विशेष रूप से कृमिघ्न है. 
त्वचा रोगों में, सर्प, बिच्छू, ततैया, भंवरी आदि के दंश पर 
इसके पत्र-स्वरस का लेप बहुत गुणकारी होता है. 
अपामार्ग वातविकार, अश्मरी, शर्करा 
तथा मूत्रकृच्छ की पीड़ा को शान्त करता है.
*

----------


## shriram

*अपामार्ग, भांरगी, अपराजिता ये सब कफ, मेद एवं विष के नाशक होते हैं.
 कृमि-कुष्ठ को शान्त करने वाले, खासकर व्रण के शोधक हैं. 
अपामार्ग ज्वरहर, 
बलकारक, 
उत्तेजक,
 शामक, 
वेदनाहर, 
कासघन, 
उद्वेष्टहर, 
वाहिका-विस्फारक,
 कफनि: सारक, 
वातनुलोमक, 
आमाशयिक सक्रियतावर्धक, 
विरेचक, 
वेदनाशामक,
 शोधक, 
मूत्रल, 
शोथघ्न 
तथा कृमिघ्न होता है. 
इसके पंचांग  से प्राप्त मधसार का चूहों पर प्रयोग करने से रक्तगत शर्करा के स्तर में कमी जैसे प्रभाव दृष्टिगत होते हैं.*

----------


## shriram

*लाल अपामार्ग*
*लाल अपामार्ग कटु,
 शीत,
 रूक्ष, 
वातकफ शामक: 
संग्राही, 
विष्टम्भी, 
तथा वमन-कारक होता है. 
यह व्रण, काण्डू, विष, कास तथा रक्तपित्त शामक होता है.
इसके पत्र रक्तपित्त शामक होते हैं.
 इसके बीज मधुर, शीत, रूक्ष, मलस्तम्भक, वमनकारक, देर से पचने वाले, कास तथा रक्तपित्त शामक होते हैं.
 इसकी मूल कटू, शीत, कषाय, वामक, विबन्धकार, मृदृकारी, कफनि: सारक, क्षतिविरोहक, वेदनाशामक तथा विषनाशक  होती है.
यह पित्तज विकार, श्वास, कास, व्रण, क्षत, त्वक्*रोग, उदर रोग, अतिसार, अग्निमांध, अजीर्ण तथा कण्डू शामक होता है.*

----------


## shriram

*औषधीय प्रयोग मात्रा एवं विधि*
*शिरो रोग*
*1. अर्धावभेदक-* 
*अपामार्ग के बीजों के चूर्ण कोे सूंघने मात्र से आधा सीसी में आराम मिलता है.
 इस चूर्ण को सुंघाने से मस्तक के अन्दर जमा हुआ कफ पतला होकर नाक के जरिए निकल जाता है.*

----------


## shriram

*नेत्र रोग*
*1. नेत्रविकार-* 
*2 ग्राम अपामार्ग मूल चूर्ण में 2 चम्मच मधु मिलाकर 2-2 बूंद आंख में डालने से नेत्र विकारों में लाभ होता है.

2. नेत्राभिष्यन्द, नेत्रशोथ, नेत्र-काण्डू, नेत्रस्राव, नेत्रों की लालिमा, फूली, रतौंधी आदि विकारों में अपामार्ग की स्वच्छ मूल को साफ तांबे के बर्तन में थोड़ा-सा-सेंधा-नमक मिले हुए दही के पानी के साथ घिसकर अंजन के रूप में लगाने से लाभ होता है.
*

----------


## shriram

*कर्ण रोग*
*1. बाधिर्य- अपामार्ग की साफ धोई हुई जड़ का रस निकालकर उसमें बराबर मात्रा में तिल का तैल मिलाकर आग में पका लें. जब तैल मात्र शेष रह जाए, तब छानकर शीशी में रख लें. इस तैल को गर्म करके हर रोज 2-3 बूंद कान में डालने से कान का बहरापन व कर्णपूय दूर होता है.

2. अपामार्ग क्षार का घोल तथा अपामार्ग पत्र कल्क में चार गुना तैल मिलाकर, तैल पाक कर, प्राप्त तैल से कर्णपूरण करने से कर्णनाद एवं बाधिर्य का निवारण होता है.

3. कर्ण विकार- तिल तैल एवं अपामार्ग तैल को 2-3 बूंद की मात्रा में कानों में डालने से कर्णनाद आदि कर्ण विकारों में लाभ होता है.
*

----------


## shriram

*मुख रोग*

1. दंत शूल- अपामार्ग के 2-3 पत्रों से प्राप्त स्वरस मेें रूई को डुबाकर फोया बनाकर दांतों में लगाने से दांतों का दर्द में लाभ पहुंचता है.

2. अपामार्ग की ताजी जड़ से प्रतिदिन दातून करने से दांत मोती की तरह चमकने लगते हैं. दन्तशूल, दांतो का हिलना, मसूड़ों की कमजोरी तथा मुंह की दुर्गन्ध को दूर करता है.

3. इसके पत्रों का क्वाथ बनाकर गरारा करने से मुखपाक में लाभ होता है.

----------


## shriram

*वक्ष रोग*

*1. श्वास, कास- अपामार्ग की जड़ में बलगमी खांसी और दमे को नाश करने का चमत्कारिक गुण है. इसके 8-10 सूखे पत्तों को हुक्के में रखकर पीने से श्वास में लाभ होता है.

2. लगभग 125 मिग्रा अपामार्ग क्षार में मधु मिलाकर प्रात: सायं चटाने से बच्चों की श्वास नली तथा वक्ष में संचित कफ दूर होकर बाल-कास दूर होता है.

3. खांसी बार-बार परेशान करती हो, कफ निकलने में कष्ट हो, कफ गाढ़ा व लेसदार हो गया हो, इस अवस्था में या निमोनिया की अवस्था में 125-250 मिग्रा अपामार्ग व 125-250 मिग्रा शर्करा दोनों को 30 मिली गर्म जल में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम सेवन करने से 7 दिन में लाभ हो जाता है.

4. 6 मिली अपामार्ग मूल चूर्ण व 7 काली मिर्च चूर्ण, दोनों को मिलाकर सुबह-शाम ताजे जल के साथ सेवन करने से खांसी में लाभ होता है.

5. पंचांग की भस्म बनाकर 500 मिग्रा भस्म में शहद मिलाकर सेवन करने से कुक्कुर में लाभ होता है.
*

----------


## shriram

*यह एक सर्वविदित क्षुपजातीय औषधि है जो चिरचिटा नाम से भी जानी जाती है । 
वर्षा के साथ ही यह अंकुरित होती है, ऋतु के अंत तक बढ़ती है तथा शीत ऋतु में पुष्प फलों से शोभित होती है ।
 ग्रीष्म ऋतु की गर्मी में परिपक्व होकर फलों के साथ ही क्षुप भी शुष्क हो जाता है ।
 इसके पुष्प हरी गुलाबी आभा युक्त तथा बीज चावल सदृश होते हैं, जिन्हें ताण्डूल कहते हैं ।

शरद ऋतु के अंत में पंचांग का संग्रह करके छाया में सुखाकर बन्द पात्रों में रखते हैं । 
बीज तथा मूल के पौधे के सूखने पर संग्रहीत करते हैं । 
इन्हें एक वर्ष तक प्रयुक्त किया जा सकता है ।

अपामार्ग मूलतः मानस रोगों के लिए मुख मार्ग से प्रयुक्त होता है, 
पर बाह्य प्रयोग के रूप में भी इसका चूर्ण मात्र सूँघने से आधा शीशी का दर्द, बेहोशी, मिर्गी में आराम मिलता है ।
नेत्र रोगों में इसका अंजन लगाते हैं एवं कर्णशूल में अपामार्ग क्षार सिद्ध तेल ।*

----------


## shriram

*चर्म रोगों में इसके मूल को पीसकर प्रयुक्त करते हैं ।
 इसके पत्रों का स्वरस दाँतों के दर्द में लाभ करता है तथा पुराने से पुरानी केविटी को भरने में मदद करता है । 
व्रणों विशेषकर दूषित व्रणों में इसका स्वरस मलहम के रूप में लगाते हैं ।
इसका बाह्य प्रयोग विशेष रूप से जहरीले जानवरों के काटे स्थान पर किया जाता है ।
 कुत्ते के काटे स्थान पर तथा सर्पदंश-वृश्चिक दंश अन्य जहरीले कीड़ों के काटे स्थान पर ताजा स्वरस तुरन्त लगा देने से जहर उतर जाता है यह घरेलू ग्रामीण उपचार के रूप में प्रयुक्त एक सिद्ध प्रयोग है ।

काटे स्थान पर बाद में पत्तों को पीसकर उनकी लुगदी बाँध देते हैं । 
व्रण दूषित नहीं हो पाता तथा विष के संस्थानिक प्रभाव भी नहीं होते । 
बर्र आदि के काटने पर भी अपामार्ग को कूटकर व पीसकर उस लुगदी का लेप करते हैं तो सूजन नहीं आती । 
शोथ वेदना युक्त विकारों में इसका लेप करते हैं अथवा पुल्टिस बनाकर सेकते हैं । 
वेदना मिटती है व धीरे-धीरे सूजन उतर जाता है |*

----------


## shriram

*अपामार्ग के प्रयोग – स्वामी  रामदेव जी के द्वारा* 
*"विष पर :-* 
*जानवरों के काटने व सांप, बिच्छू, जहरीले कीड़ों के काटे स्थान पर अपामार्ग के पत्तों का ताजा रस लगाने और पत्तों का रस 2 चम्मच की मात्रा में 2 बार पिलाने से विष का असर तुरंत घट जाता है और जलन तथा दर्द में आराम मिलता है। 

*इसके पत्तों की पिसी हुई लुगदी को दंश के स्थान पर पट्टी से बांध देने से सूजन नहीं आती और दर्द दूर हो जाता है। सूजन चढ़ चुकी हो तो शीघ्र ही उतर जाती है

*ततैया, बिच्छू तथा अन्य जहरीले कीड़ों के दंश पर इसके पत्ते का रस लगा देने से जहर उतर जाता है। काटे स्थान पर बाद में 8-10 पत्तों को पीसकर लुगदी बांध देते हैं। इससे व्रण (घाव) नहीं होता है"*

----------


## shriram

*दांतों का दर्द :-*

* *अपामार्ग की शाखा (डाली) से दातुन करने पर कभी-कभी होने वाले तेज दर्द खत्म हो जाते हैं तथा मसूढ़ों से खून का आना बंद हो जाता है।

*अपामार्ग के फूलों की मंजरी को पीसकर नियमित रूप से दांतों पर मलकर मंजन करने से दांत मजबूत हो जाते हैं। 
पत्तों के रस को दांतों के दर्द वाले स्थान पर लगाने से दर्द में राहत मिलती है। 
तने या जड़ की दातुन करने से भी दांत मजबूत होते हैं एवं मुंह की दुर्गन्ध नष्ट होती है।

*इसके 2-3 पत्तों के रस में रूई का फोया बनाकर दांतों में लगाने से दांतों के दर्द में लाभ पहुंचता है तथा पुरानी से पुरानी गुहा को भरने में मदद करता है।

*अपामार्ग की ताजी जड़ से प्रतिदिन दातून करने से दांत मोती की तरह चमकने लगते हैं। 
इससे दांतों का दर्द, दांतों का हिलना, मसूढ़ों की कमजोरी तथा मुंह की दुर्गन्ध दूर हो जाती है।"
*

----------


## shriram

*प्रसव सुगमता से होना :-* 

**प्रसव में ज्यादा विलम्ब हो रहा हो और असहनीय पीड़ा महसूस हो रही हो, 
तो रविवार या पुष्य नक्षत्र वाले दिन जड़ सहित उखाड़ी सफेद अपामार्ग की जड़ काले कपड़े में बांधकर प्रसूता के गले में बांधने या कमर में बांधने से शीघ्र प्रसव हो जाता है। 
प्रसव के तुरंत बाद जड़ शरीर से अलग कर देनी चाहिए, 
अन्यथा गर्भाशय भी बाहर निकल सकता है। 
जड़ को पीसकर पेड़ू पर लेप लगाने से भी यही लाभ मिलता है। 
लाभ होने के बाद लेप पानी से साफ कर दें।

*चिरचिटा (अपामार्ग) की जड़ को स्त्री की योनि में रखने से बच्चा आसानी से पैदा होता है।

*पाठा, कलिहारी, अडूसा, अपामार्ग इनमें से किसी एक औषधि की जड़ के तैयार लेप को नाभि, नाभि के नीचे के हिस्से पर लेप करने से प्रसव सुखपूर्वक होता है। 
प्रसव पीड़ा प्रारम्भ होने से पहले अपामार्ग के जड़ को एक धागे में बांधकर कमर में बांधने से प्रसव सुखपूर्वक होता है, परंतु प्रसव होते ही उसे तुरंत हटा लेना चाहिए।

*अपामार्ग की जड़ तथा कलिहारी की जड़ को लेकर एक पोटली मे रखें।
 फिर स्त्री की कमर से पोटली को बांध दें। प्रसव आसानी से हो जाता है।"
*

----------


## shriram

*स्वप्नदोष :-* 
*अपामार्ग की जड़ का चूर्ण और मिश्री बराबर की मात्रा में पीसकर रख लें। 1 चम्मच की मात्रा में दिन में 3 बार 1-2 हफ्ते तक सेवन करें।

मुंह के छाले :- अपामार्ग के पत्तों का रस छालों पर लगाएं।*

----------


## shriram

*शीघ्रपतन :-* 
अपामार्ग की जड़ को अच्छी तरह धोकर सुखा लें। इसका चूर्ण बनाकर 2 चम्मच की मात्रा में लेकर 1 चम्मच शहद मिला लें। इसे 1 कप ठंडे दूध के साथ नियमित रूप से कुछ हफ्तों तक सेवन करने से वीर्य बढ़ता है।

----------


## shriram

*संतान प्राप्ति के लिए :-* 
*अपामार्ग की जड़ के चूर्ण को एक चम्मच की मात्रा में दूध के साथ मासिक-स्राव के बाद नियमित रूप से 21 दिन तक सेवन करने से गर्मधारण होता है। दूसरे प्रयोग के रूप में ताजे पत्तों के 2 चम्मच रस को 1 कप दूध के साथ मासिक-स्राव के बाद नियमित सेवन से भी गर्भ स्थिति की संभावनाएं बढ़ जाती हैं।*

----------


## shriram

*मोटापा :-* *अधिक भोजन करने के कारण जिनका वजन बढ़ रहा हो, उन्हें भूख कम करने के लिए अपामार्ग के बीजों को चावलों के समान भात या खीर बनाकर नियमित सेवन करना चाहिए। इसके प्रयोग से शरीर की चर्बी धीरे-धीरे घटने भी लगेगी।*

----------


## shriram

*कमजोरी :-* *अपामार्ग के बीजों को भूनकर इसमें बराबर की मात्रा में मिश्री मिलाकर पीस लें। 1 कप दूध के साथ 2 चम्मच की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम नियमित सेवन करने से शरीर में पुष्टता आती है।*

----------


## shriram

*सिर में दर्द :-* 
अपामार्ग की जड़ को पानी में घिसकर बनाए लेप को मस्तक पर लगाने से सिर दर्द दूर होता है।

----------


## shriram

*मलेरिया से बचाव :-* *अपामार्ग के पत्ते और कालीमिर्च बराबर की मात्रा में लेकर पीस लें, फिर इसमें थोड़ा-सा गुड़ मिलाकर मटर के दानों के बराबर की गोलियां तैयार कर लें। जब मलेरिया फैल रहा हो, उन दिनों एक-एक गोली सुबह-शाम भोजन के बाद नियमित रूप से सेवन करने से इस ज्वर का शरीर पर आक्रमण नहीं होगा। इन गोलियों का दो-चार दिन सेवन पर्याप्त होता है।*

----------


## shriram

*गंजापन :-** सरसों के तेल में अपामार्ग के पत्तों को जलाकर मसल लें और मलहम बना लें। इसे गंजे स्थानों पर नियमित रूप से लेप करते रहने से पुन: बाल उगने की संभावना होगी।*

----------


## shriram

*खुजली :-* 
*अपामार्ग के पंचांग (जड़, तना, पत्ती, फूल और फल) को पानी में उबालकर काढ़ा तैयार करें और इससे स्नान करें। नियमित रूप से स्नान करते रहने से कुछ ही दिनों में खुजली दूर जाएगी।*

----------


## shriram

*आधाशीशी (आधे सिर में दर्द) :-* 
*इसके बीजों के चूर्ण को सूंघने मात्र से ही आधाशीशी, मस्तक की जड़ता में आराम मिलता है। इस चूर्ण को सुंघाने से मस्तक के अंदर जमा हुआ कफ पतला होकर नाक के द्वारा निकल जाता है और वहां पर पैदा हुए कीड़े भी झड़ जाते हैं।*

----------


## shriram

*बहरापन :-* 
*अपामार्ग की साफ धोई हुई जड़ का रस निकालकर उसमें बराबर मात्रा में तिल को मिलाकर आग में पकायें। जब तेल मात्र शेष रह जाये तब छानकर शीशी में रख लें। इस तेल की 2-3 बूंद गर्म करके हर रोज कान में डालने से कान का बहरापन दूर होता है।*

----------


## shriram

*बारिश के बाद बगीचों में अपने आप उगे इन सुन्दर पौधों पर जब नज़र पड़ी तो मन प्रसन्न हो गया . ये अपामार्ग के पत्ते गणेश पूजा , हरतालिका पूजा , मंगला गौरी पूजा आदि में पात्र पूजा के समय काम आते है .शायद पूजा इन सबके पत्र इसलिए इस्तेमाल होते होंगे ताकि हम इन आयुर्वेदिक रूप से महत्वपूर्ण पेड़ पौधों की पहचान भूले नहीं और ज़रुरत के समय इनका सदुपयोग कर सके .इसे अघाडा ,लटजीरा या चिरचिटा भी कहा जाता है .*

----------


## shriram

*- इसकी दातून करने से दांत १०० वर्ष तक मज़बूत रहते है . इसके पत्ते चबाने से दांत दर्द में राहत मिलती है और गुहा भी धीरे धीरे भर जाती है .- इसके बीजों का चूर्ण सूंघने से आधा सीसी में लाभ होता है . इससे मस्तिष्क में जमा हुआ कफ निकल जाता है और वहां के कीड़े भी झड जाते है .*

----------


## shriram

*- इसके पत्तों को पीसकर लगाने से फोड़े फुंसी और गांठ तक ठीक हो जाती है .- इसकी जड़ को कमर में धागे से बाँध देने से प्रसव सुख पूर्वक हो जाता है . प्रसव के बाद इसे हटा देना चाहिए .*

----------


## shriram

*- ज़हरीले कीड़े काटने पर इसके पत्तों को पीसकर लगा देने से आराम मिलता है .- गर्भ धारण के लिए --इसकी १० ग्राम पत्तियाँ या जड़ को गाय के दूध के साथ ४ दिन सुबह ,दोपहर और शाम में ले . यह प्रयोग अधिकतर तीन बार करे .*

----------


## shriram

*- इसकी ५-१० ग्राम जड़ को पानी के साथ घोलकर लेने से पथरी निकल जाती है .- अपामार्ग क्षार या इसकी जड़ श्वास में बहुत लाभ दायक है .*

----------


## shriram

*- इसकी जड़ के रस को तेल में पका ले . यह तेल कान के रोग जैसे बहरापन , पानी आना आदि के लिए लाभकारी है .- इसकी जड़ का रस आँखों के रोग जैसे फूली , लालिमा , जलन आदि लिए अच्छा होता है .*

----------


## shriram

*- इसके बीज चावल की तरह दीखते है ,
 इन्हें तंडुल कहते है . 
यदि स्वस्थ व्यक्ति इन्हें खा ले तो उसकी भूख -प्यास आदि समाप्त हो जाती है .
 पर इसकी खीर उनके लिए वरदान है
 जो भयंकर मोटापे के बाद भी भूख को नियंत्रित नहीं कर पाते .*

----------


## shriram

*अपामार्ग जिसे चिरचिटा भी कहते है का आयुवेद में प्रयोग किया जाता है. बहु उपयोगी अपामार्ग एक ऐसा पौधा है जिसका प्रयोग आयुवेदिक औषधि के रूप में वर्षों से किया जाता रहा है.तो आइये जाने* *अपामार्ग के प्रयोग के बारे में  -*

----------


## shriram

*दांतों का दर्द :-* 

*1.- अपामार्ग की शाखा (डाली) से दातुन करने पर कभी-कभी होने वाले तेज दर्द खत्म हो जाते हैं
 तथा मसूढ़ों से खून का आना बंद हो जाता है.

2.- अपामार्ग के फूलों की मंजरी को पीसकर नियमित रूप से दांतों पर मलकर
 मंजन करने से दांत मजबूत हो जाते हैं. 
पत्तों के रस को दांतों के दर्द वाले स्थान पर लगाने से दर्द में राहत मिलती है. तने या जड़ की दातुन करने से भी दांत मजबूत होते हैं एवं मुंह की दुर्गन्ध नष्ट होती है.

3.- इसके 2-3 पत्तों के रस में रूई का फोया बनाकर दांतों में लगाने से दांतों के दर्द में लाभ पहुंचता है तथा पुरानी से पुरानी गुहा को भरने में मदद करता है.

4.- अपामार्ग की ताजी जड़ से प्रतिदिन दातून करने से दांत मोती की तरह चमकने लगते हैं.
 इससे दांतों का दर्द, दांतों का हिलना, मसूढ़ों की कमजोरी तथा मुंह की दुर्गन्ध दूर हो जाती है."

*

----------


## shriram

*प्रसव सुगमता से होना :-* 

*1.- प्रसव में ज्यादा विलम्ब हो रहा हो 
और असहनीय पीड़ा महसूस हो रही हो,
 तो रविवार या पुष्य नक्षत्र वाले दिन 
जड़ सहित उखाड़ी सफेद अपामार्ग की जड़ 
काले कपड़े में बांधकर प्रसूता के गले में बांधने 
या कमर में बांधने से शीघ्र प्रसव हो जाता है. 
प्रसव के तुरंत बाद जड़ शरीर से अलग कर देनी चाहिए, 
अन्यथा गर्भाशय भी बाहर निकल सकता है. 
जड़ को पीसकर पेड़ू पर लेप लगाने से भी यही लाभ मिलता है. 
लाभ होने के बाद लेप पानी से साफ कर दें.

2.- अपामार्ग की जड़ तथा कलिहारी की जड़ को लेकर एक पोटली मे रखें.
 फिर स्त्री की कमर से पोटली को बांध दें. 
प्रसव आसानी से हो जाता है."

*

----------


## shriram

*गर्भधारण करने के लिए :-* *1.- अनियमित मासिक धर्म या अधिक रक्तस्राव होने के कारण से जो स्त्रियां गर्भधारण नहीं कर पाती हैं, उन्हें ऋतुस्नान (मासिक-स्राव) के दिन से उत्तम भूमि में उत्पन्न अपामार्ग के 10 ग्राम पत्ते, या इसकी 10 ग्राम जड़ को गाय के 125 ग्राम दूध के साथ पीस-छानकर 4 दिन तक सुबह, दोपहर और शाम को पिलाने से स्त्री गर्भधारण कर लेती है. यह प्रयोग यदि एक बार में सफल न हो तो अधिक से अधिक तीन बार करें.2.- अपामार्ग की जड़ और लक्ष्मण बूटी 40 ग्राम की मात्रा में बारीक पीस-छानकर रख लेते हैं. इसे गाय के 250 ग्राम कच्चे दूध के साथ सुबह के समय मासिक-धर्म समाप्त होने के बाद से लगभग एक सप्ताह तक सेवन करना चाहिए. इसके सेवन से स्त्री गर्भधारण के योग्य हो जाती है."*

----------


## shriram

*3.- अपामार्ग की जड़ के चूर्ण को एक चम्मच की मात्रा में दूध के साथ मासिक-स्राव के बाद नियमित रूप से 21 दिन तक सेवन करने से गर्मधारण होता है. दूसरे प्रयोग के रूप में ताजे पत्तों के 2 चम्मच रस को 1 कप दूध के साथ मासिक-स्राव के बाद नियमित सेवन से भी गर्भ स्थिति की संभावनाएं बढ़ जाती हैं.*

----------


## shriram

*रक्तप्रदर :-* 

*1.- अपामार्ग के ताजे पत्ते लगभग 10 ग्राम, 
हरी दूब पांच ग्राम, दोनों को पीसकर, 60 ग्राम पानी में मिलाकर छान लें, 
तथा गाय के दूध में 20 ग्राम या इच्छानुसार मिश्री मिलाकर 
सुबह-सुबह 7 दिन तक पिलाने से अत्यंत लाभ होता है. 
यह प्रयोग रोग ठीक होने तक नियमित करें, 
इससे निश्चित रूप से रक्तप्रदर ठीक हो जाता है. 
यदि गर्भाशय में गांठ की वजह से खून का बहना होता हो तो
 भी गांठ भी इससे घुल जाता है.

2.- 10 ग्राम अपामार्ग के पत्ते,
 5 दाने कालीमिर्च, 
3 ग्राम गूलर के पत्ते को पीसकर 
चावलों के धोवन के पानी के साथ सेवन करने से रक्त प्रदर में लाभ होता है."

*

----------


## shriram

*आंखों के रोग :-* *1.- आंख की फूली में अपामार्ग की जड़ के 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को 2 चम्मच शहद के साथ मिलाकर दो-दो बूंद आंख में डालने से लाभ होता है.2.- धुंधला दिखाई देना, आंखों का दर्द, आंखों से पानी बहना, आंखों की लालिमा, फूली, रतौंधी आदि विकारों में इसकी स्वच्छ जड़ को साफ तांबे के बरतन में, थोड़ा-सा सेंधानमक मिले हुए दही के पानी के साथ घिसकर अंजन रूप में लगाने से लाभ होता है."*

----------


## shriram

*खांसी :-* 

*1.- अपामार्ग के चूर्ण में शहद मिलाकर सुबह-शाम चटाने
 से बच्चों की श्वासनली तथा छाती में जमा हुआ कफ दूर होकर बच्चों की खांसी दूर होती है.

2.- खांसी बार-बार परेशान करती हो, 
कफ निकलने में कष्ट हो, 
कफ गाढ़ा व लेसदार हो गया हो,
 इस अवस्था में या न्यूमोनिया की अवस्था में 
आधा ग्राम अपामार्ग क्षार व आधा ग्राम शर्करा दोनों को 30 ग्राम गर्म पानी में मिलाकर 
सुबह-शाम सेवन करने से 7 दिन में बहुत ही लाभ होता है.

3.- श्वास रोग की तीव्रता में अपामार्ग की जड़ का चूर्ण 6 ग्राम व 7 कालीमिर्च का चूर्ण,
 दोनों को सुबह-शाम ताजे पानी के साथ लेने से बहुत लाभ होता है.*

----------


## shriram

*विसूचिका (हैजा) :-* 
*

1.- अपामार्ग की जड़ के चूर्ण को 2 से 3 ग्राम तक
 दिन में 2-3 बार शीतल पानी के साथ 
सेवन करने से तुरंत ही विसूचिका नष्ट होती है.
 अपामार्ग के 4-5 पत्तों का रस निकालकर
 थोड़ा जल व मिश्री मिलाकर देने से विसूचिका में अच्छा लाभ मिलता है.

2.- अपामार्ग (चिरचिटा) की जड़, 4 कालीमिर्च, 
4 तुलसी के पत्तें ,  इन सबको पीसकर तथा पानी में घोलकर
 इतनी ही मात्रा में बार-बार पिलाएं.*

----------


## shriram

*बवासीर :-* 

*1.- अपामार्ग के बीजों को पीसकर उनका चूर्ण 3 ग्राम की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम चावलों के धोवन के साथ देने से खूनी बवासीर में खून का आना बंद हो जाता है.

2.- अपामार्ग की 6 पत्तियां, कालीमिर्च 5 पीस को जल के साथ पीस छानकर सुबह-शाम सेवन करने से बवासीर में लाभ हो जाता है और उसमें बहने वाला रक्त रुक जाता है. 

*

----------


## shriram

*वृक्कशूल (गुर्दे का दर्द) :-* *1.- अपामार्ग (चिरचिटा) की 5-10 ग्राम ताजी जड़ को पानी में घोलकर पिलाने से बड़ा लाभ होता है. यह औषधि मूत्राशय की पथरी को टुकड़े-टुकड़े करके निकाल देती है. गुर्दे के दर्द के लिए यह प्रधान औषधि है.2.- पंचांग (जड़, तना, फल, फूल, पत्ती) का काढ़ा 50-60 ग्राम भोजन के पूर्व सेवन से पाचन रस में वृद्धि होकर दर्द कम होता है. भोजन के दो से तीन घंटे पश्चात पंचांग (जड़, तना, फल, फूल, पत्ती) का गर्म-गर्म 50-60 ग्राम काढ़ा पीने से अम्लता कम होती है तथा श्लेष्मा का शमन होता है. यकृत पर अच्छा प्रभाव होकर पित्तस्राव उचित मात्रा में होता है, जिस कारण पित्त की पथरी तथा बवासीर में लाभ होता है."*

----------


## shriram

*दमा या श्वास रोग :-* *1. - अपामार्ग के बीजों को चिलम में भरकर इसका धुंआ पीते हैं. इससे श्वास रोग में लाभ मिलता है.2.- अपामार्ग का चूर्ण लगभग आधा ग्राम को शहद के साथ भोजन के बाद दोनों समय देने से गले व फेफड़ों में जमा, रुका हुआ कफ निकल जाता है.3.- अपामार्ग (चिरचिटा) का क्षार 0.24 ग्राम की मात्रा में पान में रखकर खाने अथवा 1 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर चाटने से छाती पर जमा कफ छूटकर श्वास रोग नष्ट हो जाता है.4.- चिरचिटा की जड़ को किसी लकड़ी की सहायता से खोद लेना चाहिए. ध्यान रहे कि जड़ में लोहा नहीं छूना चाहिए. इसे सुखाकर पीस लेते हैं. यह चूर्ण लगभग एक ग्राम की मात्रा में लेकर शहद के साथ खाएं इससे श्वास रोग दूर हो जाता है.*

----------


## shriram

*मोटापा :-* *अधिक भोजन करने के कारण जिनका वजन बढ़ रहा हो, उन्हें भूख कम करने के लिए अपामार्ग के बीजों को चावलों के समान भात या खीर बनाकर नियमित सेवन करना चाहिए. इसके प्रयोग से शरीर की चर्बी धीरे-धीरे घटने भी लगेगी.*

----------


## shriram

*कमजोरी :-* 

*अपामार्ग के बीजों को भूनकर इसमें बराबर की मात्रा में मिश्री मिलाकर पीस लें.
 1 कप दूध के साथ 2 चम्मच की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम नियमित सेवन करने से शरीर में पुष्टता आती है.*

----------


## shriram

*मलेरिया से बचाव :-* 

*अपामार्ग के पत्ते और कालीमिर्च बराबर की मात्रा में लेकर पीस लें, फिर इसमें थोड़ा-सा गुड़ मिलाकर मटर के दानों के बराबर की गोलियां तैयार कर लें. 
जब मलेरिया फैल रहा हो, 
उन दिनों एक-एक गोली सुबह-शाम भोजन के बाद 
नियमित रूप से सेवन करने से इस ज्वर का शरीर पर आक्रमण नहीं होगा. 
इन गोलियों का दो-चार दिन सेवन पर्याप्त होता है.

*

----------


## shriram

*गंजापन :-* *सरसों के तेल में अपामार्ग के पत्तों को जलाकर मसल लें और मलहम बना लें. इसे गंजे स्थानों पर नियमित रूप से लेप करते रहने से पुन: बाल उगने की संभावना होगी.*

----------


## shriram

*खुजली :-* 

*अपामार्ग के पंचांग (जड़, तना, पत्ती, फूल और फल) को पानी में उबालकर काढ़ा तैयार करें और इससे स्नान करें. नियमित रूप से स्नान करते रहने से कुछ ही दिनों में खुजली दूर जाएगी.
*

----------


## shriram

*आधाशीशी (आधे सिर में दर्द) :-*

* इसके बीजों के चूर्ण को सूंघने मात्र से ही आधाशीशी,
 मस्तक की जड़ता में आराम मिलता है.
 इस चूर्ण को सुंघाने से मस्तक के अंदर जमा हुआ कफ पतला होकर
 नाक के द्वारा निकल जाता है और वहां पर पैदा हुए कीड़े भी झड़ जाते हैं.*

----------


## shriram

*अपामार्ग पर कुछ विशिष्ठ प्रयोग*



*अपामार्ग एक पौधा है, 
जो झाड़ियों के रूप में बरसात के अन्तिम दिनों दिनों उत्पन्न होता है | 
इसमें लम्बी-लम्बी शीर्ष डालियां बिना पत्तो की होती हैं
 और और उसमें कांटेदार छिलकों में बीज लगते हैं | 
इसे कई स्थानों पर चिडचिडा भी कहा जाता है |*

----------


## shriram

*अपामार्ग की आयुर्वेद में ही तंत्र विज्ञान में भारी महिमा गायी गयी हैं | 

मस्तिष्क के कीड़े, बलगम, गंदगी, कीटाणु एवं विषाणु आदि निकालने के लिए 
इसकी जड़ को घिसकर उसमें बीज पीसकर मिलायें
 और ललाट पर लेप करें, 
नस्य लें, 
तो मस्तिष्क के सरे विकार दूर हो जाते हैं |

 छाती पर लेप करें, 
तो छाती का बलगम विकार दूर हो जाता है |

 तंत्रोक्त विधि से इसकी जड़ को उखाड़कर 
प्रसव के समय किसी महिला की कमर में बांध दिया जाये, 
तो प्रसव बिना कठिनाई के हो जाता है | 

तंत्र शास्त्र में कहा गया है कि कैंची लेकर तैयार रहें | 
जैसे ही प्रसव सम्पूर्ण हो, 
इसको काट डालें, 
वरना गर्भाशय भी बाहर आ जायेगा |*

----------


## shriram

*प्रयोग 1-* 

*अपामार्ग की जड़ को ,
 इसके पौधे के पंचांग को 
या इनके बीजों को
 हरे कपड़े में बांधकर 
हरे रंग के शीशे के पिरामिड से ढककर 3 दिन रखें 
(खुले में, भूमि से सम्पर्कीत ), 
तो इस औषधि में दैवीय शक्तियां आ जाती हैं |*

----------


## shriram

*प्रयोग 2-* 

*यदि उचित भूमि पर लगे अपामार्ग के नन्हें पौधे को  किसी हरे रंग के पिरामिड
 (रंग शीशे में ही होना चाहिए,
 पेंटिंग नहीं,
 अर्थात् शीशा पारदर्शी होना चाहिए)
 से ढककर छोड़ दिया जाये, 
तो यह पौधा पकने पर कई प्रकार के विलक्षण गुणों से संपन्न हो जाता है |
 इसके बीजो को पीसकर कपड़े से छानकर 
इसमें काली गाय के गोबर की राख को 
बराबर मात्रा में छानकर मिलकर कर रख लें | 

इसका नस्य सभी प्रकार के विकारों को दूर करता है | 

इससे भूत-प्रेत भाग जाते हैं,
 उन्माद,
 हिस्टीरिया,
 मिरगी जैसे रोग दूर हो जाते हैं | 

इसे शहद में मिलकर तलवों पर लगाने से
 समस्त प्रकार के रक्तविकार दूर हो जाते हैं*

----------


## shriram

*ऐसे पौधे की जड़ में उसके जन्मजात गुण तो रहते ही हैं, 
इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ चमत्कारिक गुण भी आ जाते हैं | 
ताम्बें के तावीज में या हरे रंग के कपड़े के तावीज में 
इसे बाजू में बांधने से या कमर में पहनाने से 
स्त्रियों का गर्भ नहीं ठहरता, 
मोटापा दूर हो जाता है,
 सारी फालतू चर्बी निकल जाती है, 
रति इच्छा बढ़ती है, 
आदि-आदि |*

----------


## shriram

*टोटके* 


*अपामार्ग की जड़ : 
अश्विनी नक्षत्र में अपामार्ग की जड़ लाकर 
इसे तावीज में रखकर किसी सभा में जाएं,
 सभा के लोग वशीभूत होंगे।*

----------


## suresh namdeo

bahut achchha hai,kripya punarnawa aur bramhi ke chitro sahit jankari dene ka kasht kare

----------


## donsplender

मित्र सभी पोस्टे आधी—अधुरी पोस्ट हुई है ! शायद तकनि​की खामी के कारण । कृपया सभी पोस्टो को मिला के दो—चार पोस्टों में पुन: पोस्ट कर दो ताकी कुछ समझमें आये कि क्या लिखा हुआ था !!

----------


## anita

> मित्र सभी पोस्टे आधी—अधुरी पोस्ट हुई है ! शायद तकनि​की खामी के कारण । कृपया सभी पोस्टो को मिला के दो—चार पोस्टों में पुन: पोस्ट कर दो ताकी कुछ समझमें आये कि क्या लिखा हुआ था !!


अभी प्रविष्ठिया ठीक कर दी गयी है 

गर इस तरह की समस्या है तो सदस्य एक बार प्रविष्ठी को सम्पादित कर ले

----------


## Shree Ji

कमाल का सुत्र है मित्र श्रीराम बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद अभी इस सुत्र पर 36 गेस्ट मौजुद है

----------

